# Obesity and Birth Control.



## Emma

What do you use? What's effective and what's a big no no for us fat girls?


----------



## moonvine

I use the pill + condoms. I'm not sure anything is a nono. Vickie will probably know, though.


----------



## Dibaby35

I LOVE my Nuvoring. It's this little past ring you insert vaginally and it sits behind your cervix for 3 weeks then it comes out for a week and you have a period just like the pill. What I love about it is that of course..no pill to take or forget to take which was always my case. Also it's a lower amount of hormones compared to the pill. I don't feel it at all. It can be kept in during sex...most people say they can't feel anything. Or you can take it out for 3 hours and your still covered. 

My doc said that for my weight this was fine. It is a little less effective the bigger you are I guess. I never asked if there was a weight limit for effectiveness. I know I am too large for the patch. And the depo shot was awful for me. I completely lost my sex drive (it was like cutting my arm off!) and also bleed through it. I have a friend who is a BBW too and she does fine with it though. Really it's just keeping on experimenting to what works for you. I think if I were a ssbbw I would only trust a condom for effectiveness though. I dunno I would do some serious asking of my doc to see what my choices were.


----------



## Jes

I'm with Moonvine.

I am too short for insertion of these other doodads.


----------



## Jane

I did great with Depo-Provera injections.

You just have to find what works for you, though. I've known women who hated them, and those who loved them.


----------



## missaf

I was a total bitch on Depo-Provera shots, almost unberable I'm told, LOL. I stopped using it and in my monogamous marriage we used good old fashioned natural family planning. I read up on it and spent lots of time studying my body and it was effective 100% until we decided to stop and have a kid 

I'm interested in the ring tho, thanks for the posts!


----------



## Dibaby35

Jes said:


> I'm with Moonvine.
> 
> I am too short for insertion of these other doodads.



I don't think you could be too short. It's sort of like putting in a tampon. It's really easy. The first time you have to do it in the docs office to make sure it's done right. They give ya a freebie..


----------



## Jes

Dibaby35 said:


> I don't think you could be too short. It's sort of like putting in a tampon. It's really easy. The first time you have to do it in the docs office to make sure it's done right. They give ya a freebie..


I bet I could be.


----------



## Dibaby35

Well doc knows best. I would just ask.

I mean unless you have super duper short arms. I dunno..well good luck to you


----------



## Jane

missaf said:


> I was a total bitch on Depo-Provera shots, almost unberable I'm told, LOL. I stopped using it and in my monogamous marriage we used good old fashioned natural family planning. I read up on it and spent lots of time studying my body and it was effective 100% until we decided to stop and have a kid
> 
> I'm interested in the ring tho, thanks for the posts!


Sorry, me being a total bitch would not be a change of personality.....


----------



## BigCutieCindy

I too use the Nuvaring and yes in the doc's office they had me insert it and I was successful. However, after gaining some weight, I started to have trouble inserting and eventually removing it. Well, necessity is the mother of invention after all and I found some pretty creative ways of over coming the problem. I won't go into them here, but feel free to pm me about it.

My problem wasn't the length of my arms, but the size of my belly.


----------



## AnnMarie

Em, you really have to ask your doctor... everything seems to have different effects on different women. 

I know some fatties who've used depo and love it, others go on and bleed like there's no tomorrow. Some can tolerate the pill fine, others have issues. It depends on smoking, history in your family, so many things. 

I personally take the pill... what's called a menopausal pill. I've been on that variety for about 10 years, but regular pill for about 7 before that. The pill I take, only difference, is very low dose estrogen that changes throughout the month, rather than a pill that's very strong every single day all month. It's only what is necessary to keep my period away until the end of the pack. 

Talk to a doctor and see what is best for you... all these responses can do is give you an idea of what is working for others. 

 Good luck!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Not to be a wet blanket, but birth control pills (hormones) ruined my life.  I have TONS of problems that I am on permanent medication for that were all launched by taking the pill, so now I can't have any hormone treatment at all. 

I had a hormone free IUD for years that worked swell. I had it removed a month ago and I plan on getting another. Nobody likes the IUD but I've found it's a perfectly good alternative to the pill if you can't tolerate them. You don't have to worry about taking/inserting/remembering anything.


----------



## toni

I want an IUD, it seems like the best option. However I am to chicken to have them put it in.


----------



## LillyBBBW

toni said:


> I want an IUD, it seems like the best option. However I am to chicken to have them put it in.



Yeah, getting them in is a little uncomfortable but not so bad. Someone told me to take an Advil before I go in and I suppose it made a big difference. I thought it was going to be terrible and was bracing myself but it really wasn't as bad as all the hype.

EDIT: Hey! This is my 800th post!


----------



## jamie

I have trouble with my girly cycle and they put me on Mircette(Kariva) it is a constant hormone with no little off pills at the end of the month, they all have something in them.

I am regular as rain now, but it has a lot of emotional/mood side effects that vary every month. Last month I was a whiner, this month, I was totally suprised by the arrival, no pms. 

I have been thinking about taking Seasonalle.


----------



## Tina

I use the Nuva-Ring and I'm very happy with it.

Depo made me gain over 70 lbs and gave me headaches. I hate the stuff.


----------



## moonvine

Tina said:


> I use the Nuva-Ring and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Depo made me gain over 70 lbs and gave me headaches. I hate the stuff.



Ok, it is just bizarre to read this and see Aris' picture.


----------



## Emma

Tina said:


> I use the Nuva-Ring and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Depo made me gain over 70 lbs and gave me headaches. I hate the stuff.



Oh my god you SO confused me then.

Your <---------------avatar.


----------



## Miss Vickie

CurvyEm said:


> What do you use? What's effective and what's a big no no for us fat girls?



Gosh, well, it all depends.

It basically boils down to the following:

1) Barrier methods, which includes diaphragms, cervical caps, condoms, sponges and the like. These are pretty effective (80-90% I think??), if you use them ALL THE TIME and have the benefit that they don't mess with your hormones and are pretty benign unless you have a reaction to spermicide or latex. I've used them all and a) had nasty reactions to the spermicide and b) gotten regular urinary tract infections from the diaphragm. Oh and condoms help prevent the spread of STD's. Yay condoms. But people don't like them sometimes. I liked my cervical cap because you use less spermicide and can leave it in up to 24 hours. Until I got pregnant using it because women who are fairly newly postpartum have soft skooshy cervices that the cap, which is held onto with suction, can't hold onto. Hence, an unplanned pregnancy. 

2) Hormonal, which include:

- Oral contraceptives including tricyclics, which vary in levels throughout each cycle, which helps some women not have such bad side effects; regular pills, which have 21 days on, and 7 days "off" where you usually will have a period; and the new Seasonale, where you take hormones for three months straight and THEN have one week off for a period. Lots of women dig Seasonale. I haven't had great luck on oral contraceptives, but the good news is that if the one you're taking makes you sick or whatever, there are a zillion other ones on the market to choose from. My doc says most women can usually find one that works. 

Good thing about OC's is their effectiveness (well over 90%), but you* must *take them every day, preferably at the same time. They may have some protectiveness against certain kinds of cancers. You can have sex wherever, whenever it's legal; no messy spermicide or latex allergies to worry about. If you have irregular periods, they can help. Or if you don't WANT to have periods and your doc doesn't want you to have them, you can use Seasonale and avoid periods altogether.

Downside? 

Side effects: headaches, mood swings, loss of libido, increased risk of clots (particularly in women who smoke), spotting, bloating, nausea, acne, and others that I haven't remembered right now. 

- Depo Provera, a shot which you get every 3 months. Downside? I've heard tell of lots of side effects including nausea, weight gain, acne, loss of libido, mood swings, etc. And unlike the pill, which you stop taking and go back to normal, usually very quickly, the effects can last a long, long time (3 months or more!) Also, it affects how you metabolize calcium so it can lead to osteopenia or osteoporosis. Further, it may (I'm frankly not sure because I just don't like this method of birth control) increase risks of blood clots similar to the pill (not sure, you might want to check it out). Benefit? Many women don't have periods, although some women spot with this a lot. Another benefit? Only once every THREE MONTHS!!! No remembering to take a pill every day. Spontaneous sex! W00t! Downside? You have to go get a shot every three months. Nobody likes shots.

- Nuva Ring -- a removable (silastic?) (latex?) flexible ring that stays in the vagina and emits a steady amount of hormone into the body. It's removed after three weeks, during which time you have a period (similar to oral contraceptives). Benefits: less systemic hormone than you get with the pill so women usually experience fewer side effects in terms of mood lability, acne, stuff like that. But you can still spot a lot with it -- some women do, some don't. Never used it, but I'm told the male partner can't feel it. YMMV. Oh and unlike a diaphragm or cervical cap, it's one size fits all and doesn't have to be fitted. Probably requires some flexibility but since it's not necessary to place it as carefully as the diaphragm, probably easier for us to reach.

- The Patch -- a patch that is placed weekly that releases a steady amount of hormone into the body. Then after three weeks, you have one week off for a period. *Not recommended for women over 200 pounds *(if I remember correctly). Increased risk of blood clots for all women. It can get kind of gummy after awhile (imagine a bandaid left on for a week, although it's significantly stickier than a regular band aid). Same side effects and benefits as other hormones, but you don't have to remember to take a pill. But it made my daughter coocoo for coconuts, and according to her, that's not unusual. It's happened to several of her (admittedly hormonal teenage) friends.

- The Mirena IUD -- an IUD impregnated (hah!) with progesterone which works (we think) by making the cervical mucus inhospitable to sperm, changing the environment of the uterus, making implantation improbable, and -- now they're realizing -- preventing ovulation. 

I have to say this is my favorite form of birth control. It has the benefit of long term (3-5 year) contraception, is completely reversible, and although it does use hormones, very little actually circulate in the body so you don't get whacko on it. If placed properly the partner should not feel it, you should not feel it, other than checking the string periodically to make sure it's still in place. It's actually very soft plastic with a string (fishing line) that comes down through the opening (os) of the cervix. I had one to control my bleeding (didn't work) but while the insertion wasn't fun (a very hard PINCH that was over quickly but keep in mind that I've had three babies so my cervix isn't as closed up tight as someone who hasn't had a kid) it didn't hurt as much as I thought it would. Periods are usually lighter (this is also true with oral contraceptives, patch, ring, etc but not true of the copper IUD's which can cause heavier periods). 

Downsides: It can hurt like a sonofagun when placed. If inserted incorrectly it can pierce the uterine wall, which can lead to all KINDS of problems (but this is rare since it's soft plastic, they'd have to really JAM it in there and you're supposed to a) measure first, and b) place it in the opening firmly but not hard). Some people believe that it causes abortions, but it does not. It actually prevents pregnancies, not causes a spontaneous abortion as some believe. Some people have spotting with it, but this usually resolves within 3 months. Because of the string, a woman who is not monogamous is at a higher risk of getting a STD if she doesn't use condoms. It's better now because the type of string they use is more anti-microbial than before, but it's still possible and they don't like to place them in high risk women who have a lot of sexual partners. 

Implanted:

- Non Mirena IUD, basically like a Mirena but lasts longer since you don't run out of hormone. Can have heavier periods. I'm not a big fan, particularly because the Mirena is so much better, but it's not available. everywhere.

I don't have the lastest information on all of the effectiveness ratings of each of these methods, so definitely talk to your doctor (or midwife!!!) about what's best for YOU. This is just a basic rundown of what's out there as far as non-permanent sterilization is concerned, and my fairly limited understanding of each of them. (Remember, I take care of women for whom these haven't worked. ).

Let me know if you have questions. I'm happy to look things up, or else you can Google some of these and get good information from the manufacturers' websites.


----------



## FitChick

CurvyEm said:


> What do you use? What's effective and what's a big no no for us fat girls?



I had an emergency hysterectomy during the birth of my third child, so I have IMO the best of everything since 1998: no pregnancy worries and no periods!

But before that I used natural family planning (NFP). For us it worked really well. It was the only time in my life when I felt I had true control over my body (ironically)...because its very scientific. It also helped me recognize my body's workings in other ways. I wish I could still do it as a way of keeping track of my health, but without periods its hard. 

Its cool because you can use it to GET pregnant or NOT get pregnant. It also helps you see how your body works, and it gave me a heightened respect for my body. I think my usage of it was the beginning of the love and respect for my body as an amazing machine, even before the fat acceptance mvmt.

For the record, during the years I was using NFP, I was between 250 and slightly over 300 lbs.

More info: http://www.bygpub.com/natural/natural-family-planning.htm


----------



## Tina

Heh. I'm having fun with Aris. Hope he reads this thread, though I'm not sure why he would... but still. 

Oh, and thanks for the reminder -- I have to take the ring out today so I can start my period.

Hi Aris!


----------



## Miss Vickie

FitChick said:


> For us it worked really well. It was the only time in my life when I felt I had true control over my body (ironically)...because its very scientific. It also helped me recognize my body's workings in other ways. I wish I could still do it as a way of keeping track of my health, but without periods its hard.



D'Oh! :doh: I totally forgot about this method. I used NFP for several years and it helped me a) avoid and b) achieve pregnancy. It's fairly scientific now, with basal body temps, cervical mucus chartings and graphs, and computer programs, too! For women with fairly predictable cycles and a commitment it has a pretty good success rate, the only real failure being from the barrier method employed during fertile times, or of something really crazy happens in a woman's cycle, which sure can happen.


----------



## moonvine

jamie said:


> I have been thinking about taking Seasonalle.



I was thinking about this, but my doctor talked me out of it. Apparently one problem with it is that it is rarely covered by insurance. I don't remember what the others were...


----------



## FitChick

Miss Vickie said:


> D'Oh! :doh: I totally forgot about this method. I used NFP for several years and it helped me a) avoid and b) achieve pregnancy. It's fairly scientific now, with basal body temps, cervical mucus chartings and graphs, and computer programs, too! For women with fairly predictable cycles and a commitment it has a pretty good success rate, the only real failure being from the barrier method employed during fertile times, or of something really crazy happens in a woman's cycle, which sure can happen.



I know, isn't it cool? Sounds crazy but the one regret I had with my emergency hyst was that I can't use NFP anymore. I really got the hang of it (took a 4 month class in it and was going to teach it at one point). It made me see my body in a whole, new way...like the remarkable machine it is. Oh, and it prevented pregnancy too.  (though we also used it to GET pregnant a few times.)


I was originally drawn to it because of my dislike of drugs and chemicals.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Miss Vickie said:


> - Non Mirena IUD, basically like a Mirena but lasts longer since you don't run out of hormone. Can have heavier periods. I'm not a big fan, particularly because the Mirena is so much better, but it's not available. everywhere.



The Non Mirena IUD is nearly as effective as the pill but it has a slightly higher risk for ectopic pregnancy. That is one of the dangers that I was told about. And yes, the non mirena does cause excessive bleeding which is why I'm stalling as far as getting it put in again. It has its drawbacks but considering my lack of options it works well for me. I've had it for about 9 years and had no issues save for the bleeding.


----------



## missaf

NFP is wonderful  It's incredibly scientific, but involves alot of work of getting to know your body. When we were ready to have a baby, I could tell my ex the exact days I was going to ovulate and the days it would be better odds for boys or girls, and it worked like a charm-- 1 try wonder!


----------



## Tad

Various comments:

- I don't know about the full scientific Natural method, but with my wife's very regular periods we went pregnancy free for seven years just using a combination of the calendar and condoms in the riskier times. However I've read that about 20% of women will actually drop a second egg sometimes earlier in their cycle? Just one of those things I saw in passing, so I'm not sure how well all of that works in those cases.

- We had a fortunate failure (fortunate because in hindsight we realized it was actually a perfect time for us to have a child, insofar as any time is perfect) using the contraceptive sponge. This was not the original sponge but the one that came on the market after the original had been gone for a while. Used it once and *wham* so for us a 100% failure rate.

- My wife is now using the vaginal ring, and is liking it. Less side effects than she had on the pill (which she had used for a few years when we were younger), no hassle, no discomfort. I've almost never felt it during intercourse, but do bump into it with fingers--there is a little less space in there to play with, but it does not interfere with the most sensitive area ('g-spot')

-Ed


----------



## Tina

Heh. No, it certainly does not.


----------



## Jes

Dirty.







Pants


----------



## Tina

Fun.






Off.


----------



## Dibaby35

edx said:


> Various comments:
> 
> - My wife is now using the vaginal ring, and is liking it. Less side effects than she had on the pill (which she had used for a few years when we were younger), no hassle, no discomfort. I've almost never felt it during intercourse, but do bump into it with fingers--there is a little less space in there to play with, but it does not interfere with the most sensitive area ('g-spot')
> 
> -Ed



You know she can take it out for 3 hours and she'd be fine. I do this if there isn't a spure of the moment type thing going on..hehe. 

*sigh* wish I was actually using mine for birth control right now..oh hell


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

Now I may or may not be a woman, but I certainly found this thread interesting and informative. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ChickletsBBW

has anyone in here had a partial histerectomy?
I'm seriously thinking about getting one... 
I'm tired of messing w/ Depo (which i've been on for about 4 yrs pls the concern of osteoperosis which runs in my family) 
and I don't want children..

any comments? suggestions?


----------



## Tina

I'm not really a fan of unnecessary surgery, but not everyone agrees with that view. Something like the NuvaRing is even more reliable than birth control pills, and it's easy to use. You can also just not take it out and other than some spotting, not have a period at all. I guess I'm the wrong one to be answering.


----------



## UberAris

Tina said:


> Heh. I'm having fun with Aris. Hope he reads this thread, though I'm not sure why he would... but still.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the reminder -- I have to take the ring out today so I can start my period.
> 
> Hi Aris!



Hi there Tina!





I have to say, I saw my picture, it didn;t connect right away and read the post about the Nuva-Ring and the first thing that came to mid was "Well that explaines the dream I had..." LoL!


----------



## Tina

Heh. I have a little michevious streak left over from childhood... So thanks for being a good sport, Aris.


----------



## UberAris

Hey, no harm no foul! 

Besides, I got a real good laugh out of it, Thanks


----------



## Tina

You're welcome. Look, you're posting to yourself!


----------



## UberAris

You know, I never thought of it that way...


----------



## Tina

That and I'm a cute boy.


----------



## swamptoad

What is this Multiplicity? :doh:


----------



## UberAris

well If I'm talking to my self... does that mean I am now slightly conseded?


----------



## EvilPrincess

UberAris said:


> well If I'm talking to my self... does that mean I am now slightly conseded?


nah just a little confused


----------



## Tina

Nope. Effing insane.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Tina said:


> Nope. Effing insane.


 
shhhhhhhh






 was trying not to get him all riled up ix-nay on the razy-cay


----------



## swamptoad

Tina said:


> Nope. Effing insane.



Ooooooh You said a "wordy dird" ... *err*

NEVERMIND ....you didn't.:doh: 

But ....I'll get you next time!


----------



## Tina

Shall we go back to talking about birth control? What forms do you boys use? Hmmm?


----------



## UberAris

personaly, latex condoms non-lubed, The pre-lubed ones are parently weaker, so KY is usialy involved.


----------



## Tina

Do you guys ever feel that you don't have enough options when it comes to birth control?


----------



## UberAris

well... you got condoms of diffrent materials, surgery, and there is or is suposed to be both a pill and an injection to come out soon as the FDA approves... 

but I amn sure of only the first 2, and I'm not a fan of surgery, and I really never found a problem with the condom so I don't worry about options too much


----------



## Tina

I always thought that if I was a guy I'd want to have more options. I've never found condoms to be very reliable, in my experience, and yes, surgery is definitely a bit extreme.


----------



## UberAris

well, I always felt that if I was unsure about the duribilty of the condom, (for w-e reasons) to use 2 instead of one, Only slightly less feeling then normal with a condom, but has yet to fail me


----------



## swamptoad

I want kids...

And so does my wife....

We don't worry much...and of course...

we still both use protection (we use the Durex condoms)

We've also used the spermicidal before, too.


----------



## UberAris

I've yet to try the spermicide... I heard it comes in some kind of foam... but I'm not sure on its useage and what not


----------



## Tina

I've found that sometimes condoms come off...


----------



## Tina

Evidently, the spermicide can cause irritation that can make the skin more vulnerable to STDs. Not sure how true this is, read it a few years ago.


----------



## swamptoad

No doubt.  

Which is why I always *try* to keep in mind that that might POSSIBLY happen and I just try to be careful.

I don't know much info about the spermicide and I know that I haven't used it in quite a while either....

Thanks for the info, Tina.


----------



## UberAris

I've never really had a problem with condoms falling off... but I'm sure there's away around that


----------



## Tina

Duct tape?


----------



## UberAris

While I agree ducttape cures all.. it would hurt takeing it off... I was actuialy thinging something like a rubber band around the base of the condom would be more practical


----------



## Tina

Well, that might make it a mite difficult to... er, 'arrive,' as it will also pinch off certain important functions.


----------



## UberAris

I didn;t mean like cut off circulation, bust just crate a bit of snugness... and to that extent, I thought they actuialy sould condoms with a tighter base ring to prevent it from falling off


----------



## FitChick

missaf said:


> NFP is wonderful  It's incredibly scientific, but involves alot of work of getting to know your body. When we were ready to have a baby, I could tell my ex the exact days I was going to ovulate and the days it would be better odds for boys or girls, and it worked like a charm-- 1 try wonder!



Using NFP actually helped shut up a fatphobe I knew at the time. We were trying to get pregnant (without NFP at first), and a neighbor of ours at the time said to my husband,"Well, you know, your wife is pretty large, maybe that's why nothing's happening". He basically told the woman to STFU, and a few months later I went for a course in NFP.

Originally I used it to GET pregnant and it worked the first time, like it did for you. Enabled me to do the NEENER NEENER NEENER to that bitch down the street!


----------



## FitChick

ChickletsBBW said:


> has anyone in here had a partial histerectomy?
> I'm seriously thinking about getting one...
> I'm tired of messing w/ Depo (which i've been on for about 4 yrs pls the concern of osteoperosis which runs in my family)
> and I don't want children..
> 
> any comments? suggestions?



I don't think you can get even a partial hyst unless there is a compelling medical reason. Mine was done because I was attempting a vaginal delivery (VBAC) after two prior Csections. I had what was termed a catastrophic rupture....my uterus ruptured during delivery and to save both my daughter's life and mine, an emerg Csec and emerg hyst were done. I didnt even find out what they did until I woke up--my husband was in the OR because it was originally a birth, and I blacked out and woke up sans uterus and one ovary. At first I was really upset to lose part of my body, but after I thought about it, I realized the perks were great. 

Hysts. are also done when a woman has cervical or uterine cancer.

I'm VERY happy with my hyst but do not feel such surgery should be done unless there are very compelling reasons.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Birth control is one thing that terrifies me. Don't want to take a pill. Too much pressure. Can't take heavier periods; too terrible already. (I've destroyed whole villages with my flow.) I'm thinking a cap for moi, if I ever get back into that filthy heterosexual lifestyle.


----------



## Tina

The cap is good if you have good reach, and if you don't have short fingers, like I do.  

I think that's the problem with birth control for supersized women, because the pill is not recommended, generally, and reach can be a problem for some. That's probably where an IUD comes in handy, I guess.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

See, I have relatively short fingers, but I'm double-jointed. If necessary, I can get my crotch pretty close to my face. Frustratingly close when you're single!


----------



## Tina

Heh. That just might be too much information, Sadeian.


----------



## Skinny dip

Little did I know until my wife came back from her annual doctor's visit, that a side effect of the pill is high blood pressure. So now she is taking a pill for that too. Anyone else here have this issue? If yes, what did you do to correct the it? Switch pills, stop taking them or what? I'm just trying to understand it better for myself. The wife doesn't seem inclined to out-right stop and go to the "applied" contraception. 

Ideas, thoughts, comments?


----------



## Tina

Personally, I'd rather switch to a different form of contraception than starting taking pills for a condition another pill caused. I'm on the NuvaRing, which is even more reliable than the pill, you don't have to take it every day, and it won't cause high blood pressure.


----------



## sunandshadow

I have PCOS and wouldn't menstruate at all if I weren't on the pill. So, I probably have a different reaction to these things than most people. So far I've liked (these are both low-dose) ortho-tri-cyclen, tri-phasil, but I had a big problem with Yasmin - I suddenly had no sex drive!  It was like all the colors had been stripped from the world, leaving everything in shades of gray. Really messed with my mind for the rest of that month until I could switch to a different kind.


----------



## Tina

Wow, that's an extreme reaction. Is it common?

I have PCOS, too, and use the Ring, but everyone is different. Still, I think I'd try to find another method that wouldn't require you take yet more pills. And high blood pressure is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## BBW Betty

I also have PCOS, and my periods have been horrendously unpredictable all of my life. I've been told by several Docs that I probably don't even ovulate. I take medroxyprogesterone every couple months, just so I have a cycle at all. Otherwise, I could go for months w/o a period, and actually did end up with hyperplasia. We would like to have kids, and will probably have to take something like Clomid so that I CAN get pregnant. So I'm with sunandshadow--I have a whole different outlook.

I am finding this a very informative thread.

BTW, I have heard wonderful things about NFP from people who do have some normalcy in their cycles. Many of my cousins use it, and it is highly effective for them.


----------



## sunandshadow

i don't know if it's a common reaction, sorry.

Fortunately I don't have high blood pressure. I do have borderline type-II diabetes, but all I have to do is stick with a low-carb diet and I'm fine there. I kind of like the pills because it makes it easy to keep track of when I should expect a period to arrive.


----------



## Santaclear

Tina said:


> Duct tape?



("You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tina again.")

Duct tape....the world's oldest method of Birth Control.


----------



## UberAris

*flinches at the possiablilties*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tina said:


> Heh. That just might be too much information, Sadeian.



There's NEVER too much information!  When I get to showing off though, it's fun.


----------



## Santaclear

Tina said:


> Heh. That just might be too much information, Sadeian.



I was skeptical too at first, Tina, but now I've seen pics in pm and I assure you it's very hot!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Santaclear said:


> I was skeptical too at first, Tina, but now I've seen pics in pm and I assure you it's very hot!



Hey now... I still haven't taken pics of it for the one person I appreciate the sexual attention of.


----------



## Santaclear

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hey now... I still haven't taken pics of it for the one person I appreciate the sexual attention of.



Well they WOULD be hot, no? Was just joshin'.  *prepares to be struck*


----------



## Tina

Santaclear said:


> ("You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tina again.")



You know, that almost sounds naughty.


----------



## Santaclear

Oh!  Yes!  

No one reps like you, Tina, Ms. Disreputable Thang you! I just _loooove_ when you spread it around! :wubu:


----------



## FitChick

Skinny dip said:


> Little did I know until my wife came back from her annual doctor's visit, that a side effect of the pill is high blood pressure. So now she is taking a pill for that too. Anyone else here have this issue? If yes, what did you do to correct the it? Switch pills, stop taking them or what? I'm just trying to understand it better for myself. The wife doesn't seem inclined to out-right stop and go to the "applied" contraception.
> 
> Ideas, thoughts, comments?



My mother had that problem; its how she got her high BP, from taking the pill. But that was in the 1960s or 1970s, I assumed they'd fixed that problem of it by now?

Regardless, its one reason why I never took the pill, or any chemical birth control.

BBW BETTY: I also was diagnosed with PCOS; my OB GYN diagnosed it during my first Csection where he was able to observe my ovaries. It explained why I'd had incredibly irregular periods all my life (every 6 months was normal). NFP enabled me to get a better idea of EXACTLY when I WAS ovulating, and its how I got pregnant. The weird thing is, after I had my first child, my periods regulated to every 30 days!


----------



## missaf

PCOS here, too, uneven cycles, and 100 other issues with it LOL.

NFP worked very well for us because it taught me to listen to my body, not depend on a calendar for the generic dates doctors tell people. I learned exactly when I was ovulating , when I wasn't, how to tell which days were not safe for unprotected sex, and when to expect my period. It makes so much sense.


----------



## Miss Vickie

missaf said:


> NFP worked very well for us because it taught me to listen to my body, not depend on a calendar for the generic dates doctors tell people. I learned exactly when I was ovulating , when I wasn't, how to tell which days were not safe for unprotected sex, and when to expect my period. It makes so much sense.



Yeah it worked well for us, too. I enjoyed my little charts and graphs. These days you can even plot it on the computer, which is pretty fun if you're into gadgetry.


----------



## FitChick

Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah it worked well for us, too. I enjoyed my little charts and graphs. These days you can even plot it on the computer, which is pretty fun if you're into gadgetry.




Vickie, I still do have one ovary, would I still be able to do NFP anyway? Obviously not for pregnancy related reasons, but to be in touch again with what my body is doing?


----------



## Miss Vickie

FitChick said:


> Vickie, I still do have one ovary, would I still be able to do NFP anyway? Obviously not for pregnancy related reasons, but to be in touch again with what my body is doing?



Hmm. Good question. You could DO it, and it would be interesting to see if you're ovulating with each cycle or not. I was told (I only have one ovary, too) that the other side takes over, and that seems to be the case for me. (I get mittelschmerz when I ovulate and if that's any indication I ovulate with each cycle). 

You had a hyst, right? So you wouldn't be doing it for actual contraception, but just curiosity. Am I remembering that right?


----------



## UberAris

Where is Dr. Ruth when you need her  ?


----------



## Miss Vickie

FitChick said:


> I don't think you can get even a partial hyst unless there is a compelling medical reason.



As far as I know, they won't remove the uterus to "treat" fertility; they really only remove it for things like fibroids, cancer, crazy bleeding, etc. OTOH if someone wants permanent infertility they can have a tubal ligation, and if bleeding's a problem they can have an endometrial ablation. Ablations aren't considered birth control in and of themselves, and in fact you MUST (!!!) use birth control after having it done. If a woman were to get pregnant after having an ablation it's very dangerous to mom and baby, because the placenta attaches to the muscle of the uterus, not the lining, and can therefore tear holes in it. Women can bleed out through their uterus in a matter of MINUTES (I had a patient lose two litres of blood in a postpartum hemorrhage in about 30 minutes, and hers was pretty quickly controlled with medications and compression) so doctors are very serious about telling you that you MUST NOT become pregnant after an ablation. (I was afraid to ask what would happen if a woman did get pregnant, but I imagine it would involve a total hysterectomy as early as possible which would include the loss of the pregnancy).


----------



## Miss Vickie

UberAris said:


> Where is Dr. Ruth when you need her  ?



I AM Dr. Ruth. Okay so I'm a younger, shiksah version but hey, ya can't have everything.


----------



## UberAris

lol ok, but you need to know... its not what she says but how she says it... its all about the accent


----------



## Tina

Santaclear said:


> Oh!  Yes!
> 
> No one reps like you, Tina, Ms. Disreputable Thang you! I just _loooove_ when you spread it around! :wubu:



That made me giggle.


----------



## FitChick

Miss Vickie said:


> Hmm. Good question. You could DO it, and it would be interesting to see if you're ovulating with each cycle or not. I was told (I only have one ovary, too) that the other side takes over, and that seems to be the case for me. (I get mittelschmerz when I ovulate and if that's any indication I ovulate with each cycle).
> 
> You had a hyst, right? So you wouldn't be doing it for actual contraception, but just curiosity. Am I remembering that right?



Right. Just to see how my body is working. Control freak that I am, I loved NFP for the control factor...it made me see how my body works, and I could predict ovulation, etc that way (which is ironic, because a lot of ppl incorrectly regard NFP as the "rhythm method", a/k/a Vatican roulette


----------



## Jes

UberAris said:


> well, I always felt that if I was unsure about the duribilty of the condom, (for w-e reasons) to use 2 instead of one, Only slightly less feeling then normal with a condom, but has yet to fail me


Uh, uber, I've read several times that 2 condoms together increases the likelihood of breakage b/c of the friction of the 2 rubbing together. The breaks might be imperceptible to the eye, I'm not necessarily talking the whole thing will fall apart. 
Be careful, booboo, unless you want us to call you daddy booboo, soon.


----------



## missaf

FitChick said:


> Right. Just to see how my body is working. Control freak that I am, I loved NFP for the control factor...it made me see how my body works, and I could predict ovulation, etc that way (which is ironic, because a lot of ppl incorrectly regard NFP as the "rhythm method", a/k/a Vatican roulette




Yeah, I used to get that all the time... That I was being an earth mother type, or a Vatican Fan, lol.


----------



## Isa

Can anyone explain why BCPs need to be started on specific days? If there is a logical reason due to the hormones in the pills, what about a PCOSer who's are already screwed up ?


----------



## sunandshadow

Isa said:


> Can anyone explain why BCPs need to be started on specific days? If there is a logical reason due to the hormones in the pills, what about a PCOSer who's are already screwed up ?



What do you mean need to be started on specific days? You're basically supposed to start a new pack the day after a period ends or, if you have no periods, just start it whenever.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Isa said:


> Can anyone explain why BCPs need to be started on specific days? If there is a logical reason due to the hormones in the pills, what about a PCOSer who's are already screwed up ?



You need to have a proper build-up of hormones to keep from getting pregnant in most cases.


----------



## Isa

sunandshadow said:


> What do you mean need to be started on specific days? You're basically supposed to start a new pack the day after a period ends or, if you have no periods, just start it whenever.



The pills I am about to start (Yasmin) offers two options. A Day 1 (During the first 24 hours of your period) or Sunday start (The Sunday after the period starts.) 

I was only wondering why this is so.


----------



## Isa

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You need to have a proper build-up of hormones to keep from getting pregnant in most cases.



Thanks TSL. Since mine are out of sorts it probably will not matter when I start them.


----------



## sunandshadow

Isa said:


> The pills I am about to start (Yasmin) offers two options. A Day 1 (During the first 24 hours of your period) or Sunday start (The Sunday after the period starts.)
> 
> I was only wondering why this is so.



The sunday start is to make it easy to remember, I believe. Good luck with the Yasmin, I had trouble with that brand as I think I mentioned on the previous page of this post. Might not affect you - it affected me because when my PCOS is unmedicated my hormoned are sufficiently confused that my sexuality feels kind of muted - normally being on pills fixes that, but the yasmin for some reason didn't and actually made it worse to the point where my sexuality was effectively turned off.


----------



## OpalBBW

I used Yasmin for about a year and it worked wonderfully for me. Right now I take Ortho Tri Cyclen Lo and it's working amazingly well. I'm regular and I don't have mood swings and my cramps are almost non-existant. I wanted an IUD but my doctor said I was too young to consider that at the moment. I can't have the shot and I'm afraid of things like Nuva Ring. I definately do not trust condoms (I have a 2 year old thanks to those things).


----------



## Stormy

Being fat helped me with birth control. I had wanted a tubal ligation but my doctors didn't want to do that because I was too young, early 20's, with no children and they thought I would change my mind. My blood pressure got too high, they said it wasn't safe for me to take the pill anymore, I told them I didn't want another abortion but would get one if I got pregnant again and then they were willing to do a tubal ligation. I'm sure glad I don't have to worry about getting pregnant anymore.


----------



## FitChick

Stormy said:


> Being fat helped me with birth control. I had wanted a tubal ligation but my doctors didn't want to do that because I was too young, early 20's, with no children and they thought I would change my mind. My blood pressure got too high, they said it wasn't safe for me to take the pill anymore, I told them I didn't want another abortion but would get one if I got pregnant again and then they were willing to do a tubal ligation. I'm sure glad I don't have to worry about getting pregnant anymore.



I'm glad to hear they gave you the tubal. If all a woman will do is keep having abortions, why not do a tubal?


----------



## Stormy

FitChick said:


> I'm glad to hear they gave you the tubal. If all a woman will do is keep having abortions, why not do a tubal?


I know, I wish they weren't so reluctant to do it in the first place and it were easier for people to get sterilized.


----------



## SerraP

I used condoms exclusively. It's been about 2 years since we've used anything, though, since my husband got a vasectomy. I never trusted hormonal methods for a variety of reasons (too worried they'd fail b/c I'm very unreliable about taking meds, too worried they'd fail due to a too-low dose for my size, too worried they'd turn me into an even crazier bitch than I already am...), and wasn't keen on having something implanted into me. Never had any desire for a diaphragm, sponges were discontinued here some years ago, I believe...and condoms were effective for me.

But, it's really up to you, what is comfortable to you, and what your doctor would recommend.

~SerraP~


----------

